# Mock 2006 Promotional Examination



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

You can download a Mock 2006 Promotional Examination, written by Attorney Patrick M. Rogers of Commonwealth Police Service, Inc. in the "promotional exam" section of http://www.policelegal.com


----------

